# Your first OUI arrest.



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Mine was on Marathon Day 1998. Right around 15:30, a car goes flying by me on Union Avenue in downtown. When I stop it, the driver is practically pouring out of the car, he can't even stand up for even a 30 seconds without just colapsing to the ground. I almost have to carry this little Japanese guy to my cruiser, and trust me, he is tiny. He is sitting in the back of my car, when my sector partner shows up. This is no rookie cop. 30 plus years on the job, one of the first black officers to be hired by our PD. He gets out of his cruiser, lighs up a cigarette, and in his North Carolina accent that even after all these years he hasn't lost, he says looking at this kid "What do we have here?"

The muppet in my back seat replies in his drunken Japanese accent "I'm a Japanese, you remember Pearl Harbor?"

Charlie just looks at him, takes a long drag on his heater,and blows the smoke right in his face and says "And I'm a Blackanese, you remeber Hiroshima?"


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Fact: Everything is 10x cooler when you do it while smoking a cigarette


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

LawMan3 said:


> Was it this guy? He's so mean!!


"You want to fuck on me"


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

I was driving the tiller on the hook & ladder.......never mind...


----------



## vttroopah (Oct 8, 2009)

Dong... where is my automobile?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

LawMan3 said:


> Was it this guy? He's so mean!!


"Screw you gay boys..."


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

LawMan3 said:


> Was it this guy? He's so mean!!


Oh yeah? Why dont you suck on these little Chinese nuts?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

Guy driving without headlights, crossed the centerline and almost hit me. Shattered out of his mind, saying he was going to a restaurant/bar that closed 5 years prior. Must have told me 50 times that he was a sandhog while waiting for the tow. He defaulted on arraignment, got picked up 3 years later, and was convicted in a jury trial.


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

Mine was Valentine's Day (night). The lady was wearing all pink and red, even sporting a big heart pin - she meant business. She told me I was one ice-cold, mean witch to ruin her outing and lock her up. It may have taken me aback then, but now I take that as a compliment :shades_smile:


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

A reported erratic operator at 4PM in the afternoon who failed to stop until I was two miles up the highway into the next town. I was still on break-in...we waited from MSP, asked them if they wanted it they said no. I went up to him and said "Got some bad news." Charged with OUI/2, Neg Op, and Failure to Stop. 

Refused FST and BAT. Went to a bench trial--my first time ever testifying...the Defense attorney (who happens to today be a good friend who wrote a letter of rec for my law school aps) objected to nearly everything I said. Guy got a G on all but the Neg Op and got 90 days COMMITTED. I don't know if the judge had a bad day, but to this date the only OUI G I've ever had.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

OfficerObie59 said:


> I don't know if the judge had a bad day, but to this date the only OUI G I've ever had.


Believe me, I am not bragging but....

It may not seem like a lot to some, but I average about 20 or so per year for the last 10 years and may be four or five for three and a half years befor that. I have become so at ease with these reports, that from start to finish it takes me two to three hours for a basic OUI investigation. Ofcourse when other factors come in to play it might take a bit longer. I am kind of lucky in terms that 75% of my arestees, are willing to take a BAT. I rarely lose in court when they go to trial. Funny thing is, I do not do proactive OUI enforcement. I simply seem to stumble on these idiots.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Told him to walk the 500 yards down the street to catch the last the shuttle bus at the USO bus stop.
> 
> I go up to the operator and low and behold, it's the douche bag that I encountered earlier in the evening at the front gate.


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mu1LaU2b_Uk"]YouTube - failure to communicate[/nomedia]

Some men you just can't reach... :teeth_smile:


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Q5-TPR said:


> My 1st was as a local. Guy driving on my side of the street, ran me off the road. Got him stopped. 22 y/o, OUI 3rd.
> 
> Since I got on the State, I am on mids, and the area I work I have become an OUI guy. I average 60-70 a year. I can think of 2 guys in my Troop that roll triple digits just in OUIs. Their area is even more plush with all the colleges. But I still try to give them a run for their money.
> 
> *On a side note, I average around 100 arrests a year. How bout you guys???*


No less then 70, and as much as slightly over 100.

My handcuffs are as loose as an old whore, and just as ugly.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

Q5-TPR said:


> Since I got on the State, I am on mids, and the area I work I have become an OUI guy. I average 60-70 a year.


In 2005 I led my department for OUI arrests with 5.

Yes, 5.

As far as overall arrests, I'm probably close to 100 every year, not really sure. A product of the shift and area I work, I'm not making any claims of being Supercop.


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

Mine was first shift after break-in. Guy drives by me on RT 99 going the oppostie way. Radar catches him at 14 miles over the limit. Stop him on RT 1.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

Q5-TPR said:


> Well, you spend a lot more time than I do on calls for service. I have much more hunting time...


Even if I had the time, I think it's tougher to detect an OUI in a city environment...in my area, with the exception of a couple of state highways, you can barely go 100 yards without hitting a stop light. Most drunks can hold it together for that long, unless they crash into something first.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

First not so glamorous. Fat, drunk and stupid female passed out behind the wheel. Fluffed to the FNG. Dragged her fat ass out of the car, carried her to the cruiser where she summarily shat and pissed herself on the ride to booking.
Needless to say never went to court, plead out.
I spent more time cleaning out my cruiser then I did on the report.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

Q5-TPR said:


> Absolutly agree. 90% of my 90/24's are on the big road. I get very few when I am working the city. As you said, unless they bump into something or they are really banged up...


That being said, I did once have a drunk who was quite proud (he bragged about it on the way to the station) he made it the length of Route 95 from Rhode Island (Foxy Lady) to Quincy without being stopped.

Unfortunately for him, he plowed into his neighbor's car parked in the street about 50 yards from his driveway, with the impact being so severe it jammed the doors shut, so he was trapped in the car and therefore couldn't run inside his house, kill the lights, and not answer the door.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I usually have about 30 arrests per year, and I had a great cite year in FY 2010--pushed about 350 cites that year having a traffic enforcement assignment for 1/3 of the year.

Of those, probably about 6 or 7 are OUI's. Most of them fall into my lap as erratic op reports or people who just happened to be shittoed when I get to the window at a regular traffic stop. I NEVER go looking for them.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

I was working as a reserve and the only officer working. It like 0200 and I stop this car for speeding. This guy is shit faced, and of course is telling me how he is friends with my chief. This is only my second arrest so I have no clue what I am doing. No fst training, no BT cert and the the dumb ass plead out.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

topcop14 said:


> I was working as a reserve and the only officer working. It like 0200 and I stop this car for speeding. This guy is shit faced, and of course is telling me how he is friends with my chief. This is only my second arrest so I have no clue what I am doing. No fst training, no BT cert and the the dumb ass plead out.


His friend, your chief told him to plea out.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

topcop14 said:


> The guy is shit faced, and of course is telling me how he is friends with my chief. This is only my second arrest so I have no clue what I am doing. No fst training, no BT cert and the the dumb ass plead out.


No fst training, no BT cert, and "no discretion" - obviously since you didn't hook up Timmy's buddy! If dropping this infamous MassCops Chief's name didn't work then, it sure won't now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

frapmpd24 said:


> No fst training, no BT cert, and "no discretion" - obviously since you didn't hook up Timmy's buddy! If dropping this infamous MassCops Chief's name didn't work then, it sure won't now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Everyone in that town clamed to be Timmy's friend when they were in a jam. But honestly that nut maybe had one friend in the whole world and he is another chief. All the others pretended for there own reasons.


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

I remember I was so nervous on my first OUI arrest. How many clues did I really observe? Was I imagining some of them? It was far from the worst FST I saw.

Then, I asked how much she had to drink and she answered "clearly way too much." I told her the outcome and she said "I knew that was coming once you stopped me." She was polite and forthcoming during our test, booking and bail. She felt so terrible, I think she went to court the next day to try to plead guilty.


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

I can't arrest for OUI, but I can cite for it as a civil violation if the driver is driving a taxi-cab at the time...Couple years ago I called in a number of taxi-cabs for inspection in a parking lot, one of the taxi-cab drivers showed up for inspection under the influence; I radioed for a Police unit with a roadside, Police show up and make the demand, taxi-driver blew a warn (between 50 milligrams and 80 milligrams in 100 milliliters of blood)...Anything more than 80mg is a criminal code offence...

Based on the warn reading on roadside, the Police suspended the taxi-driver's regular driving license for 3 days, I issued the driver a $615 cite for driving a taxi-cab under the influence; filed a report with the licensing commission who, after a hearing, suspended the taxi-driver's taxi license for 2 months and placed him on 2 years probation...


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Back in 97 had a clown driving a 36' Viking, tried to slip it in a 20' slip @ Michael's Harbor Side Newburyport. Banged into 3 other boats while fumbleing at the helm. 4 fingers of Absolute in a qt. bottle at the helm. Told me he knew my boss, I told him I knew my boss too. BAT at the hospital was a .2, second offense, guilty.


----------



## ExtraMedium (Oct 2, 2008)

At 1130 am, I heard a hit and run accident in a surrounding town... I responded to the area nearest the crash and found the vehicle in the driveway (owners house). The female operator exited her vehicle and immediately fell into a nearby bush before ever seeing me. She then told me that "she did it" without being asked any questions. I arrested her after her inability to ATTEMPT any FST's and demanding that she be allowed to wear heels for the 9 step walk-and-turn because "lady's wear heels"... I then found a pill bottle of weed in her jacket after she was arrest and, loudly, explained that I ruined her life... during booking she attempted to swallow her wedding ring and then told us that she wanted to kill herself... off to the Q5 farm... win, I didn't care about the result at court... that is an f'n win in if you ask me.


----------

